# Intermet, graphics, video, mouse, keyboard, all work...but...



## yodagreen (Dec 17, 2011)

I have the desktop running, internet, graphics, video, keyboard, it all looks good, runs smooth, USB ports, no problem. Everything is fine and dandy. Except I have no sound, and it doesn't seem that I can run DVDs. Thanks!

I'm running FreeBSD on a laptop. Intel Centrino Duo. XD, don't know how to present a full list of stats. But my brother says, you're not supposed to run FreeBSD on laptops. Thanks?


----------



## jmccue (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi

The FreeBSD Handbook will be able to help, but first try this, doubt it will work but you may get lucky 

`$ mixer pcm 100 vol 100 ogain 100`

If that fails (probably will), you need to find your sound module.  What I did was load all sound modules:

`# kldload snd_driver`

then unloaded each sound module one at a time until I found the module I needed.  For me it was "snd_hda.ko".  Once done you can use "mixer" to adjust the volume.  See the Handbook (section 7.2) for more detail and more information.  

HTH
Jack


----------



## yodagreen (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm a big time noob XD, I've tried typing these in the terminal I don't see to get a response. I just want to get sound working so I can continue to download my video files to it, watch them.

I'll try to figure it out anyways. Thanks. Everything is so close to where I want it. Just don't have any sound. Thanks!

http://www.sound-effect.com/sounds1/weather/wind/storm.wav

This link works perfectly! I have audio. I have to check to see if it works in videos now. This link works in FreeBSD on my laptop. Thanks.

The above link worked in root user log in, but never in my other user login in. It played the audio perfectly out of my speakers. Any ideas? It seems between both users I have different settings some how. The audio worked once , perfectly on user root.

Sorry, through my web browser...


----------



## yodagreen (Dec 18, 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread. All I had to do was type that command
[cmd=]# kldload snd_driver[/cmd]
I have a feeling my laptop is capable of running freebsd just fine. I think I messed up with my boot conf file. If that were right?

I don't start with sound running but all I have to do is enable it and I have sound.

What is the command to load my DVD drive?

Something like [cmd=]kldload dvd_driver[/cmd]

My internet is a little slow, I have a wireless connection. Is there a command to enable that as well? Thanks. You've all been very patient and considerate of me here and I am almost using your terrific software fully loaded. I just have a few issues to sort out.


----------

